# Looking to get co2 setup.



## sir.tie (Jul 13, 2016)

My head is spinning after researching this topic... yes, I looked at the posts that detail the setup and options but I want to hear about options that we currently have in GTA, what is the preferred way of doing it her? From what it looks like the price can go very high so I'm looking for the most optimal way either by purchasing or building it

Can someone suggest any good sources around GTA/ YORK REGION for:
1- getting a cylinder. I get a very broad price range. The cheapest I found is $79 for 5lb but it is in Guelph. 
The most expensive was $190 for 10lb in North York.

2- a reliable regulator and other required items. I was thinking of building one but not sure if it is worth the price and hassle. If it is, are the any good shops where I can pickup most of the parts? If not, what are you guys using? 

Cheers!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mossman (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm not in Ontario, But I've had good luck with CO2 art regulators out of the UK. Shipping is reasonable. 
Also you might be able to find an exchange a cylinder shop. Out here in Calgary it costs me $30 to get a new cylinder full with a fresh hydrostatic date on exchange. I think it initially cost around $100 for the first full tank.


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

I'd get a 10lbs tank. The dimensions are similar to the 5lbs and you'll have to fill it less often. Yes, the initial cost is higher.

I'd also consider a used tank that is fairly new. There isn't much with a tank that would make me not trust a used from an aquarium owner. There are folks getting out of the hobby all of the time.

I would also say avoid any of the "entry-level" systems with small tanks. You're just going to end up upgrading


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

My supplier has the sicce life electric CO2 generator that makes co2 through electrolysis


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I have a 25lb Beverage grade FILLED Co2 tank. Excellent condition.
$200

I am in Milton right off the 401 @ James Snow Parkway.

I could possibly meet somewhere along the way.


----------



## sir.tie (Jul 13, 2016)

Thanks for the offer but I'll pass on this size.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------

